# Pro plan large breed puppy beef and rice—why discontinued?



## BBVidya (6 mo ago)

I got the chicken and rice version, but she’s not as enthusiastic about it, even with toppers. 
Is a switch to sport mix beef at one year of age too early? I wish I didn’t have so much left. 🙄
What happened to the puppy beef and rice?


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Purina tends to retool their line-up every few years, but the past couple of years have really had some supply issues. Even people I know who order directly from Purina can't get some formulas. Have you tried other brands of beef formula kibble? 

As far as switching from puppy to adult food, Leo (GSD) was raised on regular adult food, and Simon (SPoo), was raised on an all life stages food. 

If you find a food she likes better, you can ask your local shelter if they accept donations of open packages of food, or else see about returning it to where you purchased it.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

You should be fine switching to an all stages food at one year. Both Ritter and Galen insisted on eating out of the adult dog food bowl when they were puppies. I continued offering them puppy food for couple of months before I gave up trying to run two separate meals.


----------



## BBVidya (6 mo ago)

Thanks! I guess I’ll try the Purina sport mix high protein. Chewy had no smaller bags in stock so I have a ginormous bag of chicken and rice proplan poured into a pest proof container.
I wish they gave samples to see if she likes it first. 
When I boil a 10 lb bag of leg quarters, pull the meat off the bones, discard skin and fat and pour chicken stock over her kibbles with lots of meat she’ll gobble it up! I freeze the meat in quart size bags for later toppings, and let the stock chill in the fridge so the fat solidified and then skim it off and discard it, keeping the stock for later meals.
When it was beef, I boiled chuck roast pull apart tender and did the same process, but I must admit chicken is more economical.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

BBVidya said:


> Chewy had no smaller bags in stock so I have a ginormous bag of chicken and rice proplan poured into a pest proof container.


Things may be different now but Chewy has always had a very responsive customer service policy. It's worth contacting them to see if they might substitute and ship another food.

_How do I request a return or replacement?

Our return policy is simple and worry-free: If you're not 100% unconditionally satisfied with your pet supplies, you can return them within 365 days of purchase. If you would like to request a return or replacement, please send us a message with your order number.
We do not accept returns or exchanges on prescription medications. However, if the medication you received is incorrect or damaged, we will gladly exchange it for you or provide a refund on a case-by-case basis.
Chewy.com does not take title to returned items until the item arrives at our fulfillment center. At our discretion, a refund may be issued without requiring a return. In this situation, Chewy.com does not take title to the refunded item._


----------



## BBVidya (6 mo ago)

I ordered 6 lbs of beef and bison proplan sport to see if she likes it—larger sizes out of stock, including beef and brown rice!AAARRGGGH!
Supply chain issues!


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Larger bags isn't always healthier... Although it is more cost effective for Mom/Dad's wallet. Remember, dog food spoils even in "air tight" containers. So, having a about a 30-day limit is the sweet spot. 

Find where your risk vs reward zone is. The risk is expired food and poop squirts at 2:00am.

With Basil, I get 16 pound bags of food.


----------



## BBVidya (6 mo ago)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Heartland2022 (8 mo ago)

Dewy started out on Victor Classic High‐Pro Plus. It's an all life stages formula I can't fault it I've tried. I usually order it in bulk online to avoid any shortages if I can. For a quick rundown on dog food I would recommend this link. Purina Pro Plan Sport Dog Food Review | Dog Food Advisor It shows you all the controversial ingredients and recalls the company has incurred over the years. It does an excellent job explaining the ingredients and why they're controversial. Click the red link name of the controversial ingredient and your met with a wealth of information. Just search at the top bar for the name of the dog food and you will be met with information all about it. It also gives the aafco rating for the food. Here's another link you can use to help tailor your dog's food to his/her needs. I found the merck vet manual to be a valuable resource in tailoring my dog's complete nutrition. As you can see I take it pretty seriously. There's a lot more than protein in dry kibble vitamins minerals all sorts some even contain probiotics. Nutritional Requirements and Related Diseases of Small Animals - Management and Nutrition - Merck Veterinary Manual I've recently introduced a few toppers from Victor canned dog food as a rare treat. Dewy tends to be on the thin side of things like most Spoos very high metabolism very active. Sometimes I have to boost his calorie intake to make sure he maintains especially after a day of hunting. I compensate for all of this in a ledger I keep for his nutrition. For Dewy's treats I actually printed out a book I crafted of things a dog can and can't eat. He also has all of his emergency information up here easily accessible. I left out his contact chart for vet groomer dvm specialists all that good stuff. Obviously for privacy reasons hope this all helps dang supply chain. The controversial ingredients listed below in red are not from the Purina line they are from his Victor food. I've yet to find a kibble that doesn't list at least two or three. Hopefully this will help you make an informed decision in finding a replacement kibble. Whatever you go with I would introduce it slowly. I also included a photo below on how that's done to avoid gut/poo problems.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Goodness, you are way more detail oriented than I am. I feed dry kibble in the morning and kibble and canned food, or a bit of raw meat or canned sardines, in the evening. And while I do take treats and body condition into account, it's more along the lines of "okay, he had a [email protected] ton of treats while training today, so I'm cutting his dinner kibble in half" or "Hmm... he's looking a bit thin, better throw some extra kibble in his bowl and see how he looks in a few days".


----------



## Heartland2022 (8 mo ago)

TeamHellhound said:


> Goodness, you are way more detail oriented than I am. I feed dry kibble in the morning and kibble and canned food, or a bit of raw meat or canned sardines, in the evening. And while I do take treats and body condition into account, it's more along the lines of "okay, he had a [email protected] ton of treats while training today, so I'm cutting his dinner kibble in half" or "Hmm... he's looking a bit thin, better throw some extra kibble in his bowl and see how he looks in a few days".


I wasn't always this way 🤠. Yup it's just the way I go about most things.😅I signed quite a few things years ago more than once. All without looking for the devil in the details. 😬 Over 80,000$ of debts I cleared later by myself. I found myself starting fresh in life nearing middle age. I count myself lucky to learn the first go around the hard way. Failure is an excellent teacher luckily I catch on quick. That was my 1st marriage now I pay attention to all life's details. It has paid/played well for me in most everything in life. Yup I'm the guy that gets the cable/internet bill then calls em up. Only to negotiate it down armed with the details of their competitors plus their own current offerings. If Dewy doesn't live forever with the highest quality of life at offer. It won't be due to lack of effort on my part. 😂 Not knocking the way other people do things. I swear though I have not always been this way.🙂


----------

